# Single male gerbil, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact/organisation details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Near Southampton
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Mongolian Gerbil
Sex: Male
Age(s): 7 Months
Name(s): Io
Colours: Grey Agouti we believe

Neutered: N/A
De-flea'ed: N/A
Wormed: N/A
Vaccinated: N/A

Reason for rehoming: We offered rescue space for Io, originally from Animals In Need.
Temperament: Friendly
Medical problems: Healing scratch above left eye
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: N/A for this species

Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Local, further afield dependent upon the availability of volunteers

Other: Io was pushed out of his previous trio. He is being homed as a single gerbil as introduction at this stage are risky. Io can be introduced by an experienced home. He will be just as happy on his own with a good amount of attention. The scratch above his eye should be healed before he leaves us.
Io will be ready to leave after 23 rd July.


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, is there any chance of someone doing a run up north? I'm currently looking for a lone male to pair with my little guy. I have a lot of experience with gerbils and split caging, I've paired 4 lots of gerbils together, both male and female with only one failure because the stress of the split was causing the little guy to fit.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Its possible, if you pm me your email I'll send you an application form to start the process. Assuming its not too far for him to travel...but he's not particulary old or young and is healthy so should manage the journey okay.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

This little guy is reserved pending a homecheck.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> This little guy is reserved pending a homecheck.


Yay! I can't wait to meet this little guy (hopefully) : D


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homecheck passed  Just need to sort transport x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so very much to Kammie on here again. Io left with her on his way to his new home today


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> Thank you so very much to Kammie on here again. Io left with her on his way to his new home today


Thank you so much ceretrea, Kammie and Emma for helping me get this little guy. I picked him up today and he is currently sleeping in the front room!

The little guy is very strange. Every other gerbil I've travelled with got scared and stressed. He calmly watched me from the bars, ate and watched my boyfriend and his dad who where in the front seats. I can't wait to introduce him to Zhane!!!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

He's a lovely little guy 

I've forgotten to post your contract hun, I'll stick in the box on Monday for you xx


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> He's a lovely little guy
> 
> I've forgotten to post your contract hun, I'll stick in the box on Monday for you xx


Wow, I think you sent me one of the craziest gerbils ever!

The little guy is now named Ayase, close enough to his old name that it doesn't confuse him too much. He's so funny though. He just spent the last half hour running up and down my arm. He likes chewing clothes which I've told him off for quite a few times tonight and he's tried to great escape a few times. Silly little guy. He's now started leaping up at the top of his tank to play out, even though he's still too scared to play out properly. He seems to adore the attention I give him which is a nice change from my other gerbil who just ignores me. Hopefully some of this little guy will rub off on Zhane, although Zhane's brother loved playing with me as well and it didn't help Zhane.


----------

